# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  فیلم آموزش ساخت ربات امدادگر کنترل از راه دور

## rezahashemian

سلام
من خودم از این آموزش استفاده کردم. جالب بود و یه سری ماژول ها که برای کار با دما و رطوبت هست رو یاد میده.


آموزش تکمیلی برنامه نویسی آردوینو (Arduino)

----------


## hadi-nedaee

> سلام
> من خودم از این آموزش استفاده کردم. جالب بود و یه سری ماژول ها که برای کار با دما و رطوبت هست رو یاد میده.
> 
> 
> آموزش تکمیلی برنامه نویسی آردوینو (Arduino)



درود بر شما . جالب بود 


http://iotsaz.ir

----------


## unique2017

خیلی عالی و مختصر و مفید

----------

